# التبريد والتسخين باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية



## qusayabdul (23 مايو 2011)

دورة تعريفية عن التبريد والتسخين باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية واجهزة التبريد بالامتصاص في الروابط ادناه مع تحياتي المهندس قصي عبد الاله
http://www.4shared.com/file/5yw_lLEm/ABSOPTION_chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/av5yW9Kv/ABSOPTION_chiller.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/VKg6_qDj/Absorption_Liquid_Chiller.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/zjWCJ1Ss/solar2010.html


----------



## SMART2TROY (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fawziahmed (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmadessh (2 يونيو 2011)

طاقة رخيصة ومتوفرة في كل مكان


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (4 يونيو 2011)

هى طاقة المستقبل جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م شريفة (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## ساكانا (23 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي ,, والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

فيها كثير من الفائده شكرا


----------



## reem ali (18 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## ابو اواب (27 يناير 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## Hakoz20 (17 فبراير 2013)

*جاري المرور, بارك الله فيك *:77:


----------



## pesocom (1 مارس 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solar-panel-3/502756669777055

موقع متميز وسهل يضم كافة المواضيع الخاصة بالطاقة الشمسية وأستخداماتها المختلفة .


----------

